# AZ Mini Herf & Hurl



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Well I have to say that Dustin is one hell of a serious Gorilla. We did a split on a box of Trini's and he was going to hand deliver them and we would do a little herfing. So Dustin Finishes his last of 4 night shifts, catches a couple hours of sleep (did I mention that he has been fighting the flu?) and then drives to Phoenix. When he gets to my house we headed out back to smoke one of the Trini's and get the grill ready for some nice Shish Ka Bobs(sp). Asked what he wanted to drink, XXX went for a ice cold Guiness Stout (at 11:30am). Now keep in mind he has been sick, two hours of sleep and no food yet. After the smoke and Lunch, we decide to make the 25 mile drive into Scottsdale to the Cigar King. I guess it was about 115 degrees in the car when we started our trip. About half way there Dustin asks the big question (looking a bit green), how far to the shop? Ok how far to the next gas station? It was obvious he was not going to make the shop so we opted for a circle k. After a a painful re-visit of our lunch we were back on the road. The Cigar King proved to be the next location to sample the lunch Dustin did not care to carry any longer and the bushes are now enjoying what was left of the fine steak and mushrooms that made up the meal.

Now this guy is tough because after all this we then lit up a Cuaba Salamone and enjoyed about an 11/2 just chillin. The ride back to my house started of well but turned ugly for my herfing buddy about 10 minutes into it. We decided to let Dustin drive to try and keep the edge off however I believe he just had nothing left in him after the 3rd rejection of food.

In the end I understand that Dustin made the 90 mile drive back to Sedona safely and got some much needed rest.

Dustin: Sorry you were not feeling well and I hope we can get together under more comfortable conditions for you. I know you weren't feeling well yet you left me with an awsome sampling of smokes. Thanks again buddy and I hope that Flu Monkey is off your back for good


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey Dustin,

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well....beer and Cuabas at 11AM after 2 hours sleep are not the presciption 4 out of 5 doctors recommend!! 

Hope you are feeling better today!!


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

Just goes to show why I love that monkey. Wish I could've been there for your herf n' hurl fest guys. Something my father said to me many years ago, "If you're going to drink all day, you have to start in the morning."


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SlimDiesel said:


> Something my father said to me many years ago, "If you're going to drink all day, you have to start in the morning."


Words of wisdom, Slim...I'm gonna smoke one for your dad tonight.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Heh,
Well I'm back on and feelin' a little better 

It was a fun time with Doug except for that whole puking thing. Man what a day.

But now I can honestly say that I'm one bad MF as I puked twice and THEN smoked a Cuaba Salomones 

Thanx for the fun time Doug, we'll have to do it again sometime, sans vomit u


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Kudo's to ya Dustin, I might of been able to hang like that 30 years ago but my old arse would still be laying in the bushes where ya made the deposit. 

Way to suck it up and have a good time regardless, just shows how important good times, good friends and good stogies are.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

:r 

Somebody reminded me of this thread recently. I just HAD to dig it up and re-read it. 

Ahhh memories :r

LOL


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> :r
> 
> Somebody reminded me of this thread recently. I just HAD to dig it up and re-read it.
> 
> ...


Since you brought this random, old thread up from the dead, I'm going to post in it. It looks like I may be in PHX again over New Year's. Want to get together?


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

croatan said:


> Since you brought this random, old thread up from the dead, I'm going to post in it. It looks like I may be in PHX again over New Year's. Want to get together?


Just make sure he's well rested, like New Year's day :r


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

croatan said:


> Since you brought this random, old thread up from the dead, I'm going to post in it. It looks like I may be in PHX again over New Year's. Want to get together?


So how long are you going to be in the Phoenix area?
I don't go anywhere on New Year's Eve 
(or "Amateur's Night", as I call it), 
but it's pretty close to the weekend, & 
some of us are looking to meet up on the 29th.
See Phoenix AZ thread in All Cigar Lounge.


----------

